# William Macallum Clow on Marxism’s sacred texts



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 20, 2019)

... Marx’s _Capital _has been called the Bible of Socialism. It ought rather to be called the Talmud, for it is as difficult to read and often as tedious and contradictory as that famous Hebrew comment and exposition of the Old Testament literature. The real scripture of Marxian Socialism is the _Communist Manifesto_. ...

For more, see William Macallum Clow on Marxism’s sacred texts.


----------

